# Quest'n re La Boheme & Nessun Dorma



## Deafguy (Jul 9, 2013)

For anyone knowledgeable about Puccini, and in particular Nessun Dorma, and La Boheme:

Are there any passages, sections, collections of notes, etc. in La Boheme, that are reminiscent of or similar to Nessun Dorma?

The other day I turned on a classical music station and heard a piece subsequently announced as La Boheme (tho I had no idea what I was hearing before the announcement, and I have next to no knowledge of opera). A few very short passages reminded me very strongly of Nessun Dorma.

Was my reaction ("this passage sounds awfully familiar") based on something reliable, or just nothing more than "hunch"?


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

I think that you're meaning Puccini's signature. If one listens very carefully, similarities can be found between La Boheme and Madame Butterfly.

Now, if you were to say, for example, that there's a reminiscent passage from _O Soave fanciulla_ that cleary comes from _la nuit d'amour_ from Gonoud's Faust, i'd agree with you.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Deafguy said:


> For anyone knowledgeable about Puccini, and in particular Nessun Dorma, and La Boheme:
> 
> Are there any passages, sections, collections of notes, etc. in La Boheme, that are reminiscent of or similar to Nessun Dorma?
> 
> ...


Nessun Dorma is an aria from Puccini's "Turandot","La Boheme" is an opera.


----------

